# * iPad dash update * Aired out tt on porsche rims



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

As I've started emptying my bank account I thought it would be a idea to make a build thread so I remember where all my money went.

This is when I got her









Bought myself a private plate









Gave her a good clean up









Managed to get hold of a QS gear knob









Car went in for repairs and got given this








Was ok to drive but no where near as fun as the mk1

Got hold of a QS steering wheel (looks nicer in person)









Got a bit cold over winter so got a hat for my knob...









Then christmas came and Santa made me a 3" tip









I also bought myself a present, Hertz HSK 165








Sounds amazing

Bought a relentless 3" downpipe and sports cat

























Managed to find rear seat delete from Germany 









Gave it a good clean up after working on her with grease hand prints everywhere


















Took her for a weekend away in France , also great opportunity to bed the exhaust in
























Found a jet wash over in France to blast some of the salt and sand off









Another big clean sesh once I got back









Bought some goodies from Car Audio Security (new amp to power front speakers)









Great photo opportunity in chobham









Whacked some coilovers and spacers on (15mm rear 8mm front)









Had another cleaning sesh with some mates









Then pulled my finger out an bought some new seats

















Currently in the process making custom plates to fit onto original subframes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trig (Jun 7, 2013)

Seats are nice, what they out of?


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

There the Recaro cs seats (http://www.demon-tweeks.co.uk/performan ... er-cs-seat) basically a slimed down version of the RS4 seats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks good! Made some good progress 8)


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

Great progress!

Sell me your seat delete?!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nice transformation and great colour.
Steve


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

nice start, love the seats

but dear lord, the first cleaning pic, please tell me you didnt use the washing up liquid on the car


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Looking good fella..... Seats are cool!


----------



## TT-Rossco (Oct 29, 2009)

Very nice....love the new seats!


----------



## adtmits (Jul 13, 2013)

Looks great, red looks great on the TT.

The seats are some ££ brand new, great match colour wise!!


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks for the comments people.

I should be receiving some metal this week ready to custom the brackets for the seats fingers crossed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

Today I managed to get some progress with the seats

Went down to the workshop









Made some custom adaptors to fit the standard rails 









Just need to bolt drivers seat in place and work on getting the seat belt clip fitted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hang your idols (Jul 8, 2013)

Nice build! :roll:

Can you please let me know from where did you bought 3 downpipe and sport cat?,thanks!


----------



## brooksesi (May 8, 2012)

X5TUU said:


> nice start, love the seats
> 
> but dear lord, the first cleaning pic, please tell me you didnt use the washing up liquid on the car


Washing up liquid is the best way to take all the old wax and polish off the car and start again, gets everything off. You wouldn't use it to clean every week, maybe a yearly or twice yearly thing.


----------



## ShaunFlucker (Jul 26, 2013)

Your car is making me come round to the idea of a red one. Lovely looking car.


----------



## wilbo (Aug 13, 2013)

Looks great with the dark wheels, what are they?


----------



## S800brn (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice looking TT. Seats are lovely!


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... like others, I'm a big fan of the seats- they look great ... I love these threads to see the evolution of a car- yours is really taking shape ...
... I think the dark wheels against the red paintwork works really well- although some on here don't like dark coloured wheels, I think on the right coloured car they can really give a hairdressers car some attitude! ...
... Keep up the good work, and keep the thread going!

Steve


----------



## Dave v (Jul 21, 2013)

Cars looking nice dude, seats and wheels are awesome- LM's are my all time favourite wheel.

I've got a set on my MK4 that i bought before the price on them went silly. The cars been stored for the last four years so thinking of transferring them to the tt, but until its dropped think they will look naff.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Not to reiterate what every one else is saying, but cant help it ...really like this build mate. 8) Seat colour is awesome. If i could, i would make my qs interior and door cards cream. Looks like you are having fun on your modding journey.

Damien.


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks for the comments people 

Hopefully get a remap done in the next few months once holiday is out the way and all the shows have been attended!!

I do like the wheels but I'm keeping my eye out for something different and ideally something not everyone has

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Yet another 'love the seats, love the red' comment but I do 

Good choice, how much did the seats set you back if you don't mind me asking?

Good luck on the wheel search, maybe some 3 piece versions of mine from fifteen52?


----------



## butlerlm (May 1, 2012)

C's work really well in a TT. How does the 3" and sports cat sound?


----------



## SteveAngry (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice work!
Steve


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

butlerlm said:


> C's work really well in a TT. How does the 3" and sports cat sound?


It sounds pretty decent, my cat back system is still resonated so not too loud on idle but I want it to pop or bang sometimes but doesn't so may have to decat it or remove the resonator

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

mstew said:


> Yet another 'love the seats, love the red' comment but I do
> 
> Good choice, how much did the seats set you back if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Good luck on the wheel search, maybe some 3 piece versions of mine from fifteen52?


I do like the 3 piece sets but not sure there for me. I want bbs rs in a decent size but there a fortune so still hunting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

So the seats are finally in and ill let them do the talking






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

My next job to do is a boot build to hide the sub and the amps, get the qs seat delete bar tidied up and maybe get it all done in alcantara

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## hang your idols (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow,looks the business! [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Did you seriously pay £2,000 for the seats ? A


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

No I got them a bit cheaper then that luckily

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

Put the Quattro Sport handbrake in to finish it off















Hopefully sort my sound install out next and send some interior bits off to be played with 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

That is one stylishly modded car, looks really great mate


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

Loving those seats!


----------



## smithygquattro (Aug 23, 2013)

Love the interior..... Stunning....


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

have seen this car at prept, seats looks lovely , but car need more lows


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

Cheers gents

Kaz: I've been having front arch rubbing problems so raised it recently but hopefully get it sorted for players show

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Are you going to Rollhard on Saturday?

Sent from my Shoe phone using Tapatalk 4


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

I've got work so have to miss it planing going to players westside and probably the new showandglow one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

Havnt updated this in a while so here's what's happened recently.

I got hold of a 3 bar grill and put that on 
( picture to follow)

I've had the front taken apart and have fitted
- R32 front anti roll bar
- power flex anti roll bar bushes
- power flex wishbone bushes
- powerflex suspension top mounts

Sent it to get 4 wheels laser alignment and was told tie rods are seized so got them replaced and alignment done on a hunter system










She drives so much better now it's unreal, very stiff and solid!

I've just bought all OEM service parts including spark plugs ect and also thermostat, temp sensor from Audi ready to put on before next weekend which is when I'm booked to go and see the TT Guru in Staines =D

Also when in audi purchased the front number plate blank so will need to get in painted once arrives 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickcornwell (Oct 25, 2013)

Looks nice mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

I will be interested to see how you get on with the Powerflex top mounts. I was thinking about fitting them to mine but had heard of horror stories.

Does it feel a lot different? Enough for me to go out and change them?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

What sort of horror stories?

It's hugely noticeable with them all changed, I don't simian to my old A3 and it was a big difference with that too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

nickcornwell said:


> Looks nice mate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Cheers nick 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Nothing major, just creaking and vibrations.

Didn't mean to worry you dude!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

L0z said:


> Nothing major, just creaking and vibrations.
> 
> Didn't mean to worry you dude!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Got worried haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

This evening managed to change the thermostat, temp sensor, Turbo intake pipe and fit the s2000 filter in preparation too let Wak loose on her 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

cant beat a red audi they all look so so so good in red

and want to be my santa and give me your plate for xmas as my name is reece to lol 

car looks great only thing i would change is the wheels for a more solid spoke wheel not a fan of bbs style wheels on cars so so so common yeah look good but i find it boring now


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

reece1591 said:


> cant beat a red audi they all look so so so good in red
> 
> and want to be my santa and give me your plate for xmas as my name is reece to lol
> 
> car looks great only thing i would change is the wheels for a more solid spoke wheel not a fan of bbs style wheels on cars so so so common yeah look good but i find it boring now


Haha plates going nowhere I'm afraid

Cheers mate, yeah the bbs came with the car and I can't find any I fancy yet, all overplayed

I'm going to work on interior over winter and performance and then sort wheels in new year 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

Dropped the car to wak this evening for some magic to be made 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

Managed to get a pair of the facelift aero wiper arms for £25 inc postage









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wizzer14 (Aug 1, 2013)

love this whats the relentless 3" downpipe like ? any problems ?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

R222CEC said:


> Dropped the car to wak this evening for some magic to be made
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did the man work his magic then?! Car looks really smart by the way, and for the record i HATE red cars usually... red should be reserved for Ferraris and apparently also this TT! Good work pal, keep it up


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

wizzer14 said:


> love this whats the relentless 3" downpipe like ? any problems ?


Thank you, yeah it's been good so far with no problems. Looking to maybe put a decat on rather then the sports cat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

Did the man work his magic then?! Car looks really smart by the way, and for the record i HATE red cars usually... red should be reserved for Ferraris and apparently also this TT! Good work pal, keep it up [/quote]

He done a great job defiantly worth a visit for anyone interested makes the car a lot better throughout the whole rev range. 
I love the red thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

Havnt updated in a while as not a lot has been done as weathers crap and also have a mk2 gti golf on the table too.

Just got a new wheel for her this week: (qenuine Quattro sport alcantara one for sale)









Also picked up a set of aero wiper arms and blades from qs to put on but originals are seized on atm









Looking for new wheels now and get some parts re trimmed and more audio fitted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markusdarkus (Jan 9, 2009)

Great work so far - love the seats 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

Not done a update in a while, managed to get the new steering wheel in:









I've also picked up some new wheels for her but will need some sorting out on them before they go on.

I've just gave it a big clean up for ultimate dubs but didn't end up going unfortunately but here she is anyway thanks to Kleenfreaks products
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcoulter19 (Sep 10, 2013)

Just read though the full thread. Hats off to you dude! Great amount of work done on this car!


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

dcoulter19 said:


> Just read though the full thread. Hats off to you dude! Great amount of work done on this car!


 Thanks mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

Been looking at a lot of different ideas the last week and been toying with the idea of having my seats retrimmed and air.

Got a few quotes which aren't too bad but may look at second hand kits to fit myself.

Also looking at putting a 3.2 or qs front bumper on so anyone have a spare let me know 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

R222CEC said:


> Been looking at a lot of different ideas the last week and been toying with the idea of having my seats retrimmed and air.
> 
> Got a few quotes which aren't too bad but may look at second hand kits to fit myself.
> 
> ...


Air was the best thing I did. If you kneed any help just shout

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

Air was the best thing I did. If you kneed any help just shout

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk[/quote]

Cheers mate, what kit did you go for?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

R222CEC said:


> Air was the best thing I did. If you kneed any help just shout
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Cheers mate, what kit did you go for?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote]
I'm using airlift performance v2 digital management.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

R222CEC said:


> Been looking at a lot of different ideas the last week and been toying with the idea of having my seats retrimmed and air.
> 
> Got a few quotes which aren't too bad but may look at second hand kits to fit myself.


... I keep toying with the idea- I won't be able to go any lower without air as mine already rubs going up my drive as it's quite steep ... but seeing as it's used daily and not a showcar, I'm just not sure how reliable air would be on a daily basis... :?


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Fancy air myself as I like running really low but the ability to be able to lift when going in to car parks etc and dropping it to the floor when static is appealing :lol:

Sadly it's out of my price range :?


----------



## smallalex (Apr 10, 2014)

Wish i could afford air when i get my tt but just cost wise for a nice install is nearly as much as cars worth ?


----------



## mrspot (Mar 8, 2014)

R222CEC said:


> Just got a new wheel for her this week: (qenuine Quattro sport alcantara one for sale)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'd LOVE one of these for mine, where did you get it and how much am I going to be in debt by?


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

The Blue Bandit said:


> R222CEC said:
> 
> 
> > Been looking at a lot of different ideas the last week and been toying with the idea of having my seats retrimmed and air.
> ...


I used to run air daily and was fine, the kits are even better now so I don't think you need to worry about that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

mrspot said:


> R222CEC said:
> 
> 
> > Just got a new wheel for her this week: (qenuine Quattro sport alcantara one for sale)
> ...


I got mine brand new for £350 but then you have to add £50 for airbag cover or £300+ for airbag and wiring.

Great improvement though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirtytwopence (Oct 11, 2013)

Got this on Sunday.
Didn't notice your car in the show, would have like to have a look round it


----------



## shakey66 (Nov 1, 2013)

Looking so nce m8, where insurrey are u, im in chessington,ill be looking out for you love the seats as we all do on here


----------



## mrspot (Mar 8, 2014)

R222CEC said:


> I got mine brand new for £350 but then you have to add £50 for airbag cover or £300+ for airbag and wiring.
> 
> Great improvement though


where did you get it and who fits it?


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

thirtytwopence said:


> Got this on Sunday.
> Didn't notice your car in the show, would have like to have a look round it


Ahhhh cheers mate my car was tucked in a corner as I arrived a bit late from over sleeping

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

shakey66 said:


> Looking so nce m8, where insurrey are u, im in chessington,ill be looking out for you love the seats as we all do on here


I'm over in Walton-on-Thames/ Weybridge area.

Surprised I havnt seen you at any local meets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

mrspot said:


> R222CEC said:
> 
> 
> > I got mine brand new for £350 but then you have to add £50 for airbag cover or £300+ for airbag and wiring.
> ...


Mine was from a body shop that ordered it for a car repair but didn't need it in the end.

Fitting wise I done it myself mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alikins (Apr 15, 2014)

R222CEC said:


> As I've started emptying my bank account I thought it would be a idea to make a build thread so I remember where all my money went.
> 
> This is when I got her
> 
> ...


a cleaning sesh with some mates? are you serious? let's get together sometime and clean our cars? oh dear.


----------



## Peeunit (May 22, 2013)

> a cleaning sesh with some mates? are you serious? let's get together sometime and clean our cars? oh dear


You re-post the whole progress thread for that comment.... Try the "Preview" button in future. LOL


----------



## mrspot (Mar 8, 2014)

R222CEC said:


> mrspot said:
> 
> 
> > R222CEC said:
> ...


Is it easy to do... Any airbag complications?

Sorry.. I'm a total noob


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

a cleaning sesh with some mates? are you serious? let's get together sometime and clean our cars? oh dear.[/quote]

Take it you

A. don't enjoy cleaning your car

Or

B. don't have any mates into cars

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

Is it easy to do... Any airbag complications?

Sorry.. I'm a total noob [/quote]

I havn't done the airbag wiring yet just a cover at the moment until I manage to get one.

But changing steering wheels wise it's easy to do.

Need to undo airbag from behind the steering wheel with a t25 and then need a m8 (I think) spline to undo centre bolt hold the wheel on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

Dropped my new wheels off to be refurbed in different colour and some finishing touches done.

Here's a pic from the test fit 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

What widths are they? Some nice poke

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

barb said:


> What widths are they? Some nice poke
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


The rears are 9.5j and fronts 8.5

Here's the front









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dibdub1 (May 5, 2013)

Very very nice mate!

Just read the whole thread and absolutely love the progress so far!

I think red and white as a colour combination is always going to be a winner!

Look forward to seeing the new wheels!


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

Dibdub1 said:


> Very very nice mate!
> 
> Just read the whole thread and absolutely love the progress so far!
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, I can't wIt to see them either haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

Today has been an expensive day, went to piston heads meet at Mercedes Benz World and then over to Car Audio Security in Hayes.

Ended up coming away with my account a lot lighter after buying:








Airlift kit with V2 management 

Just have to wait to get it on now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

Havnt updated in a while.

Yesterday I sprayed up my front number plate blank 









It's going to be mopped up tomorrow to get the orange peal of.

Also picked up my wheels after refurb this week but will reveal them at players once the air is on and looking presentable. Here's a before picture though









Cars going in for a bit of airlift treatment next week and just have a bit of tidying up to do and getting badges and tyres all ready for players classic!

If anyone's there my car will be in the airlift paddock 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice update!

So jealous of your new wheels!


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

Kyle18uk said:


> Nice update!
> 
> So jealous of your new wheels!


Cheers mate, wait till you see them after the refurb look ten times better

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C17LJR (Mar 31, 2014)

Excellent progress on this, look forward to more


----------



## Tintin20 (May 26, 2014)

Car is looking great, a lot of time and effort put into it.

i will definitely be following the progress!!


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

C17LJR said:


> Excellent progress on this, look forward to more





Tintin20 said:


> Car is looking great, a lot of time and effort put into it.
> 
> i will definitely be following the progress!!


Cheers guys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

Decided to have a big clean up under the engine bay









All plastics off, strut bar off, wash and wax every thing 









Also got round to putting my blank on 









At the same time I was chopping out some arches on my mates edition30 to get the front to sit lower









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

Sent the car off today for some work fingers crossed it's back for players classic this Saturday!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm looking to tidy the wires and pipes up,









All the stuff on top of the head, 1. What is it? 2. How do I get rid of it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

So bit of an update...

Wheels came back from a refurb and now look like this









Also got my airlift kit fitted so it sits a lot better and a huge comfort improvement too 









Fitted my number plate blank









Also here's a few pictures of cleaning it for players classic

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Got a look at this at players. Thought was on air but didn't realise it was this one. Car looks sweet loving the wheels. Makes me want some splits.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Love it, wheels look awesome and I'm mega jealous of you're air ride! What's next?


----------



## TomMc (Apr 25, 2014)

fantastic looking car you have there. how hard was the air kit to fit? or did you get someone to do it? also wouldn't mind knowing were you got it and how much? thanks


----------



## shaneTT (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow, looks stunning! I like a lot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

Cheers guys appreciate it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

Ian_W said:


> Love it, wheels look awesome and I'm mega jealous of you're air ride! What's next?


Next on the list is to probably do some trimming work on some interior bits and then over winter maybe brake upgrades

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

TomMc said:


> fantastic looking car you have there. how hard was the air kit to fit? or did you get someone to do it? also wouldn't mind knowing were you got it and how much? thanks


Luckily I didn't fit as heard it was a right pain and I wanted a nice boot install so got car audio security to do it (www.caraudiosecurity.com) if you want a price send them a email and they'll send a quote back with a few options to choose from

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

Another update:
Got my boot build finished 

















Very pleased with it. 
Next is to retrim the rest of the boot to match the alcantara

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peter139 (Jan 5, 2012)

like :-*


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## Avus_TT (May 10, 2011)

Stunner.


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeahhhhhh buddy


----------



## Joe_preece89 (May 25, 2014)

Stunning mate, seen it at players and loved it. Should of been in show and shine with the best of them. Airing out my tt is one of my goals and yours sits perfect and make me very jealous.


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Looking seriously fly dude, really liking that!


----------



## TT_CL (Aug 25, 2013)

Looking awesome mate! Car Audio Security did my mk2 and really smashed that air install, proper nice guys!

What i do need are some Recaro CS in my life <3


----------



## Dibdub1 (May 5, 2013)

Sits perfect at the rear man!

Great decision on the centre and bolt colour for the wheels too!

By the way, is it a genuine rear seat delete that you've got?

(I know you've probably posted in your build thread and I have read through it but can't remember now haha)


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Looks amazing. Had a good look at Players I think it was better than some of the main cars by a long way.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Crackin!


----------



## tim_tt (Feb 18, 2014)

Saw this at fridays homegrown meet!! Car looks amazing in person and the seats are something else! Need to get my air ride sorted seeing how's low yours was next to mine!!


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Alright mate,

Saw this in Walton earlier.... don't know whose it is do you !? :wink:

Looked great !!! 8)


----------



## fatboy13 (Feb 19, 2014)

This is awesome - red and black, a perfect combo!


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

Dibdub1 said:


> Sits perfect at the rear man!
> 
> Great decision on the centre and bolt colour for the wheels too!
> 
> ...


The bar and rings are but the floor and net are custom parts. The floor weighs less then the genuine one and fits better with my install

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank you for the awesome feed back people. Just getting some ideas together and probably try trim some interior bits myself until I do a whole retrim

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

The Gachet said:


> Alright mate,
> 
> Saw this in Walton earlier.... don't know whose it is do you !? :wink:
> 
> Looked great !!! 8)


 Haha caught me in Nandos!

Are you local?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

R222CEC said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> > Alright mate,
> ...


Mate, I was a couple doors up in Giraffe !lol

Yes, I'm just over in Sunbury not far from the Wakmeister.


----------



## cicco (Aug 17, 2014)

Whole car is great, love those seats


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... saw this at E38 yesterday- looks great mate, the wheels looked fantastic [smiley=thumbsup.gif] ... was going to come and say hello but you looked like you had your tongue hooked up, and I was about to make a hasty exit before the rush at the end (took me 45 mins to get out last year!) ...
... what plans do you have for it next? ...

Steve


----------



## thirtytwopence (Oct 11, 2013)

Had a good look round yesterday at Edition. 
Looked really great, sits so well on the Porsche splits. They seemed to be the wheel of choice for mk1 TTs yesterday!


----------



## Jonny1337 (Jun 20, 2013)

thirtytwopence said:


> Had a good look round yesterday at Edition.
> Looked really great, sits so well on the Porsche splits. They seemed to be the wheel of choice for mk1 TTs yesterday!


Saw it too, I love the wheels!


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank you for the great feedback people 

Had a bit of a nightmare posting on here my phone app is playing up 

Anyway just before Edition38 i found that my front discs had shattered. So i replaced the front disc and pads with new ones, drove it about 6 miles and found the car seemed to be pulling to the left badly.
Cut a long story short my callipers had seized up and kept locking onto the disc, luckily my friend had some old callipers from his Audi A3 that we used to get it to edition.

So the next thing on the list of things to do is a brake upgrade for some 6 pot Porsche callipers up front with the 334mm discs of a R32 :roll:


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

Heres a few from Edition38

Edition38 2014 by Reece Chapman, on Flickr

Edition38 2014 by Reece Chapman, on Flickr


----------



## spen (Jun 10, 2014)

YES have to agree, this looked ace at 38 8)


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

Decided to start cutting up my dash to fit a iPad, let the pictures do the talking and will update with the progress


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Looks promising 8) are you relocating the stereo or going to run an audio processor?


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

Looks very good so far
Wig


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Just read through the whole post, really impressed, great eye for detail.

Spot on


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

J3SHF said:


> Just read through the whole post, really impressed, great eye for detail.
> Spot on





mstew said:


> Looks promising 8) are you relocating the stereo or going to run an audio processor?





Wiggles01 said:


> Looks very good so far
> Wig


Cheers guys, mstew I was going for the Audioson Ten d or bit one but had a look into it and I don't think I can spend that sort of money as I wouldn't benefit from all the features it has with my setup.

Sound wise the car is spot on how I want it so I think I'm going to change the head unit for something with app control ect and hide it behind/inside the glove box and save myself quite a bit of money and still have it do everything I need plus have the radio if ever needed


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

The Audison Bit Ten (not the "D" version) isn't too expensive, especially when "nearly new". There's one in the marketplace ;-)

A bit late for this suggestion, sorry, but ...
If you're going to fit a HU anyway - why not get a double din one with "CarPlay" functionality ? Of course you'd need an iPhone, but you'd get the best of both worlds ;-) (Apples iOS touch interface plus the HU functionality). Pioneer and Alpine do models.


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

mullum said:


> The Audison Bit Ten (not the "D" version) isn't too expensive, especially when "nearly new". There's one in the marketplace ;-)
> 
> A bit late for this suggestion, sorry, but ...
> If you're going to fit a HU anyway - why not get a double din one with "CarPlay" functionality ? Of course you'd need an iPhone, but you'd get the best of both worlds ;-) (Apples iOS touch interface plus the HU functionality). Pioneer and Alpine do models.


The Audioson Bit Ten (without the d) hasn't got any volume controls so wouldn't be able to adjust it?

I did think about it once I cut it up but decided against it as a decent double din is 700/800+ for what I want, and I've wanted to have the iPad for a while and looks different (apple obsessed)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

There's a smart way to use a bit ten and a dumb way. You'd need a DRC remote to do it the smart way, which also gives massively more control!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

And the DRC is available separately, so you can have the control but not waste the extra money on the optical input of the D. I believe the person selling the Bit Ten also has a brand new DRC for sale, for less than retail cost ;-)


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

mullum said:


> And the DRC is available separately, so you can have the control but not waste the extra money on the optical input of the D. I believe the person selling the Bit Ten also has a brand new DRC for sale, for less than retail cost ;-)


Mullum pm me how much your after for it with the DRC and I'll have a little more look into it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Pm sent but no reply or acknowledgement :-/


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

mullum said:


> Pm sent but no reply or acknowledgement :-/


Sorry mate I've tried replying but my pm won't send on my tapatalk app any more or let me upload photos.

I still havn't decided which route to take with it at the moment and it's on hold atm until I got some more free time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazhs88 (Nov 13, 2014)

I like the TT in red, but only when clean/polished. Loving the wheels too mate.


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

I was enjoying this thread until the air ride and slammed look. It's a lovely car with lovely OEM + enhancements.
Seeing it sitting at a show with the wheels tucked under the arches, tyres stretched to fit the rims with the look totally out of concentric just lost it for me. It's just my personal opinion, but I will never understand the slammed look.


----------



## PoultonTT (Dec 30, 2014)

Lovely TT mate ,just bought a red 225 my first tt . Nothing like yours but maybe on day  .

Looks stunning on those porsche wheels


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Great looking car,any update on iPad install ?


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

Thankyou for the feedback people.

My tapatalk forum app isn't letting me upload pictures anymore and I find my updates boring without pictures (I'll try again though)

I've nearly finished my version 2 iPad mould as version one didn't have everything I wanted and would have looked not as tidy. 









Also got some OZ Supertrismo GT for winter wheels the are due to go for a refurb soon









Bought some 6pot Porsche calipers that are currently being refurbished to go on!

With the Ipad dash I decided to go down the hidden headunit route and bought myself a new Sony unit with remote app for the iPad and had DAB ect









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D19 ASW (Jan 9, 2015)

Great thread, your TT is stunning


----------



## TTSingh (Feb 14, 2015)

Good build. Looking forward to the finished iPad install 8)


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

Just read the whole thread  wow lots of time, effort and £££££ spent on it! look forward to see the second attempt of ipad install! i thought red only looks nice on QS's but changed my mind now  Keep up the good work mate!

cheers

Hak


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks awesome on the OZ's  8)


----------



## spikey120585 (Mar 20, 2015)

That looks awesome!!!


----------

